# Saturday morning fishing okaloosa island



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

*Saturday morning fishing navarre beach*

who wants to go? I'll be out there before sunrise.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Where will you be fishing and what will you be targeting? Just saw this is in the Kayak forum, I'm guessing you'll be on your kayak?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

69Viking said:


> Where will you be fishing and what will you be targeting? Just saw this is in the Kayak forum, I'm guessing you'll be on your kayak?


yeah , ill be going for anything trolling and to a structure to hopefully hit some AJs


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

where do you put in at?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

H-MANEOD said:


> where do you put in at?


Okaloosa island by the pier


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll be out there if I can get a sitter for my kids. What time are you going to hit the water?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Ill be on the beach ready to launch by first light , which today was about 0600 in gulf breeze


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone wants to go shoot me a txt 850-226-3453


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Can't Saturday morning but I'd love to another time. Are you hitting the old fishing pier about 1.5m out?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

if that is that the structure straight out from the pier then yes


----------



## thesquirrelyone (Mar 22, 2015)

I may head out that way Sunday morning, are there any other places to launch from besides that pier, it gets very crowded mid-morning through late afternoon.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

not sure ive only ever launched at sunrise before everyone gets there


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i was planning on going to p.cola saturday morning but id be down to come to naverre to fish with a few other guys.......are yall in pedal kayaks and how far do you plan on going out ??


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll be out in the cuda


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

If we can get everyone to meet in Navarre i'd be glad to go to Navarre instead , its right by my house =p , I just know theres a structure about 2 miles offshore on Okaloosa island


----------



## thesquirrelyone (Mar 22, 2015)

I fished Navarre last weekend. Water temp was 67-68. Went looking for structure, saw a few schools of black fin about 1.5 miles out chasing bait fish. Also there were a ton of boats looking for Cobia, I don't think anyone caught any though. I caught some squid on a sabiki rig, but no cigars or other bait fish. Trolled with some frozen cigars and bottom fished with the squid. No hook ups. Water should be getting warmer though, so good luck fellas.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks I trolled today with frozen cigar and some Bonita , no bites. Even dropped a bluefish bait for a shark. Nothing not even crabs shredded it.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm down either way. I Need to change it up from reds and specks.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

So Saturday is supposed to be like glass in the gulf , no1 has texted or PM'd me saying they wanted to meet up for Okaloosa island. So if anyone wants to go out to Navarre shoot me a PM or a text 850-226-3453


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am in! I am also waiting on hearing from a few others, uh hum... Loruna and Socalyakman
not to mention any names lol


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

well regardless , i'll have my FF ready on my yak by then so ill be out there and I've got your number now so im looking for ward to meeting you and catching some fish!!!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will be out saturday at sunrise in navarre... in blue tarpon 120. They caught a dozen kings from the pier today and alot of sharks as well.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome spencer , you want to shoot me a text 8502263453 , that way I can text everyone at once that morning incase anyone needs us to wait a few moments. I may take the kayak out tom. afternoon if I get off early enough and troll some bait while looking for some structures to fish Saturday


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

My bad...I thought you were talking about the Okaloosa island over here in FWB. I'll have to try down there sometime


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I was at first , but no1 pm'd me or texted me so I figured everyone was just blowing smoke up my ass. However I have myself and 2 others going out to Navarre. if anyone else wants to join let me know.


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you guys paddle kayaks or peddle? I have not fished Navarre yet so I am not sure if you guys are talking about fishing bottom structures (needing a FF) or just trolling for king. I have a paddle kayak and no FF and being an hour and a half hop from Orange Beach not sure I would be a fit. However, the idea of a group does have its appeal.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in a paddle kayak and I'll be out there


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I have pedal power for the first time ever and a FF for the first time ever so im mostly going to be fooling with that but will be trolling around while figuring out my FF and looking for some fish for us.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else carrying a vhf radio?. I have an elite 7 chirp up and running with gold nav card. 1st time in GOM with full electronics though. I also have a livewell incase we find bait.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a FF and will be getting a radio tomorrow.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

there will be bait , that's all ive ever caught off of Navarre but ive only been once in a yak lol. and I don't carry a radio (I know its not safe) but I don't go out when its bad weather.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

so far me jgator and navydoc anyone else?


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I may be down, never been in the gulf, what kind of rod and reel do I need for the fishing we will be doing?

How far are we going?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

texting you as we speak


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i know its kinda late notice but im in where is everyone meeting up and what time ???


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

0600 Navarre beach next to the pier salt water text me at 8502263453 so I can text everyone in the morning to see if anyone is running late


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally got done getting everything ready, going to bed see everyone in the morning


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How'd y'all do?


----------



## YaksMan2011 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is a good thread of yak fishermen. I also wanna hear how you did when you get a chance.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Not very well , we were going against wind most of the day. Couldn't find any structure , trolled for hours and only got bites from nice sized bonita , not much live bait to be found. we went a few miles out and the depth was a steady 65ft with no holes or structure. we didn't see much but jgator ended up getting a king and a Spanish while me and navydoc caught several bonita , all released except one which I kept to use for shark bait. Jgator and I alsot saw about a 50lb cobia caught.

wish I had better news to report. we just couldnt get anything to bite other than the bonitas


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

New2ThaSport said:


> Not very well , we were going against wind most of the day. Couldn't find any structure , trolled for hours and only got bites from nice sized bonita , not much live bait to be found. we went a few miles out and the depth was a steady 65ft with no holes or structure. we didn't see much but jgator ended up getting a king and a Spanish while me and navydoc caught several bonita , all released except one which I kept to use for shark bait. Jgator and I alsot saw about a 50lb cobia caught.
> 
> wish I had better news to report. we just couldnt get anything to bite other than the bonitas


What were you catching the Bonita on?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

everything , jigs , small bonitas on king rigs , we were trolling when they were hitting though.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I only caught bonita as well... the wind was brutal so I called it quits early. Hopefully conditions are better for next weekend.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

lucky you , me and jgator got caught in the wind and current change. at one point we peddled for just over an hr and almost made 0.3miles


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm kinda glad I had I leave early now. Even when I headed back the wind and current was bad. Plus my legs all but gave out when I hit the beach. Next time Im going to stretch them out a few times while were out.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

NavyDoc said:


> I'm kinda glad I had I leave early now. Even when I headed back the wind and current was bad. Plus my legs all but gave out when I hit the beach. Next time Im going to stretch them out a few times while were out.


Spoken like a doctor. Well, at least ya'll got some fish. The wind will be a factor for another month with SOME good days but most with wind.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

just to put a time line on it I was on the water by about 0630 and it wasn't until about 2100 that jgator helped me pull my kayak from the water.

I even picked up a floating beer can to give me go juju and Poseidon really screwed me lol


----------



## thesquirrelyone (Mar 22, 2015)

That's a long day man! I went out with some buddies to Fort Pickens today and it was 2-3 foot seas with a few 4's here and there...I got about a mile out and turned right back around and called it...not fun at all.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

it wasn't bad at all going out .5 -1 ft seas light wind but then everything changed


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

And that's why fellas offshore takes experience. Saturday I would have stayed on the beach. NO WAY, I would have gone out today.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A north wind is not to be messed with. It can be deceivingly nice on the beach but terrible a mile or two out. At least you guys went with a group but imagine if you had a drive failure. What would you do?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Discretion is the better part of valor.......as they say.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, it got bad pretty quick out there Sunday. I checked the weather and surf, looked at the webcam and thought it looked semi-decent. Pulled up to the beach an hour later to see some nice waves on both sandbars, decided I didn't feel like surfing and went back to a bayou instead. I'm just glad I didn't head out an hour or two earlier and then get screwed trying to come back in.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*NorthEast Wind Lesson Learned!*

I am always looking for adventure and I found almost more than I bargained for on Saturday with New2ThaSport. I got out a few minutes later than Navydoc, and New, l looked for some bait no luck. I started trolling cigcycles with dusters and I got my first Bobo right after meeting up New and Doc. Kept trolling and line started singing again to the tune of a 40" King, Caught a total of 5 Bobos, 1 King and then watched a guy pull in a nice cobia from a boat. I think I caught it on video with the gopro I will download tonight and post asap.This is where the adventure begins, We probably spent 20-30minutes watching this and I am sure we were being pushed further and further away from our launch site as we watched the brown clown gaffed at the boat. So Doc left earlier and it is now New and I. We started pedaling back in and the east wind was a blowin. With New in an older hobie and me in a newer one New wanted to hit the beach and stretch his legs. I wanted to try and push through w/ having to recover and relaunch so I asked should I wait and New said he was good and would either call a buddy or relaunch. I told him to stay in touch by phone and we did. So I keep pushing through and after realisng after a couple more hours of pedaling I had only covered a mile I knew it was time to call it quits and head in. I called new and he said he had hooked up with the rangers for he was on Eglin property, I said ok and loaded my fish and electronics in the surf2summit fish bag for the long walk back to the truck as my hobie lay beached like a doomed whale. I landed in front of an observation tower so I headed North up the beach to the road and stated walking West and the road dead ended, so I head SW and ran into an inlet from the sound so now I must go SE to get around it, I basically end up back where I started and began my 1.2 mile trek down the beach. When I get back to my truck finally I am told by a passer by that the only way I am getting my truck back to that road is to have military ID or know someone, I had neither and after 12 hours of pedaling and the 2 plus mile trek I had just made with a 40lbplus fishbag. My sorry butt was in no shape to drag or peddle a kayak another mile down the beach. So I called to check on New and he was having major isssues with the rangers on Eglin, so I called my buddy from P'cola to come help me drag my Kayak the 1.2 miles back to Navarre. Once I got done...kayak back and loaded I called New again to check on him and he said the rangers were no help at all and told him to walk home and then in the morning come walk back and drag his yak with him and they would provide no assistance. I was shocked.... so I waited for New to pedal back and helped him drag his kayak back up the beach and load it. Our day started on the water at 6am we left the water at 10pm.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

If I knew you guys had that much trouble I would have came back to help. I could have got on base and loaded the truck with the yaks.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

NavyDoc said:


> If I knew you guys had that much trouble I would have came back to help. I could have got on base and loaded the truck with the yaks.


I was not bright enough to think of that ... thanks so much for the offer!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> A north wind is not to be messed with. It can be deceivingly nice on the beach but terrible a mile or two out. At least you guys went with a group but imagine if you had a drive failure. What would you do?


We would have gotten on my hand held vhf and requested help and "hopefully received it". However point taken. Very stupid mistake on our part and I am not afraid to admit it publicly. A lot of information was stored and analyzed for the future to ensure it does not happen again. Another reason I posted on this thread. Mother nature is cruel and unforgiving and I do realize " HOW BAD THIS COULD HAVE GOTTEN". Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Jgatorman said:


> We would have gotten on my hand held vhf and requested help and "hopefully received it". However point taken. Very stupid mistake on our part and I am not afraid to admit it publicly. A lot of information was stored and analyzed for the future to ensure it does not happen again. Another reason I posted on this thread. Mother nature is cruel and unforgiving and I do realize " HOW BAD THIS COULD HAVE GOTTEN". Thanks for your guidance.


Just glad to hear that everyone is back on land safely. I have been caught out a couple times in wind changes and they are no fun. I was at Mexico Beach Saturday or I would have joined you all. I ran some shark lines out for friends and flat out told them I wasn't running any more after I got back in from the second drop... that wind was brutal.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah it was rough lol , the range patrol wanted me to leave my kayak over night walk 3 miles to my truck and come back in the morning when the surf was much worse , wade in the water and pull my kayak.... I was like no thanks ill keep pedaling. Also I wasn't allowed to have any military friends come to me because I was not military and all they could was escort me to the gate in destin....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

At least youre safe, but I see so many new people taking more and more risks that just aren't necessary. Yes the gulf is an awesome place to fish but its not a place for beginners going at it with out some one experienced! 

As much as I hate to say it but with the way the sport is growing and with so many new people just jumping in with out experience, I would be shocked if we complete 2015 with out another fatality on a yak offshore.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

I really hate to say it but I do agree with you JD


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok guys, We now know there is a problem; with inexperience, the popularity of the sport, learning the gulf ect.... Now we can discuss it forever or we can actually try and find a solution. So here goes: We have Surf report, swell info, and many other sources for information. How about someone or a group of someones with computer knowledge puts together a web page or even a phone line to call into for kayaking reports. All of us kayakers I believe check multiple sources prior to heading out, unfortunately things change quickly out there and with the growth of the sport in our area it might be a viable option. Think of all of the kayakers this could assist if we could get a semi accurate kayak weather report! My 2 cents.
Another problem I see is when inexperienced guys look others to join for safety for a gulf trip it seems as if only other inexperienced people are willing to join in. It might be better all around if some of the more experienced yakkers would be open to joining in for safety. PS I am 250miles from the coast but I am willing to help in anyway I can.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Come to think of it, we could post weather conditions and maybe even a cautionary scale for kayakers right here on the forum under kayak reports. We could even ask for its own topic under kayaks..... any volunteers???


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

theres no way to tell the wind direction is going to change when you're already a few miles offshore. I think you are blowing this out of proportion , it was neither of our first times and we did exactly what anyone else would've done experienced or not. you get tired , you head straight to shore....

I do see the issue with newbies coming out but I make every attempt to go out with newbies. im not a great fisherman since I've just started learning , but I am in good shape and I've paddled with 2 kayaks attached to my old prowler before and im not one to put anyone in danger. however when the wind direction , current , and waves all change when you are already out there , there is nothing you can do except go with it/head to shore and reevaluate. So im not sure what point you're trying to make. Are you just trying to flame or boost your ego because you're so experienced that this would never happen to you? Because im sure this happens to everyone atleast once or they learn from others. I'm not trying to pick a fight here but you don't seem to have any encouraging or insightful words , its all negative. Almost like youre trying to steer people away.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

New2ThaSport said:


> theres no way to tell the wind direction is going to change when you're already a few miles offshore. I think you are blowing this out of proportion , it was neither of our first times and we did exactly what anyone else would've done experienced or not. you get tired , you head straight to shore....


I don't believe anyone is saying you did anything wrong, please do not take it that way. I am sure that most of us have been caught out when conditions changed for the worse, and like you said, you head in. We are talking about people that aren't experienced going out and getting caught when conditions change, something that is bound to happen more and more often as popularity grows.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

New2ThaSport said:


> theres no way to tell the wind direction is going to change when you're already a few miles offshore. I think you are blowing this out of proportion , it was neither of our first times and we did exactly what anyone else would've done experienced or not. you get tired , you head straight to shore....


I am sure that if people can get me the information that they prefer to use (I use wunderground, swellinfo and surf-forecast) I could get something together on a single site. I will talk to my boss and see if I can't host it at work (work at one of the local Universities in IT...).


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> I am sure that if people can get me the information that they prefer to use (I use wunderground, swellinfo and surf-forecast) I could get something together on a single site. I will talk to my boss and see if I can't host it at work (work at one of the local Universities in IT...).


Now that is what I am talking about... lets take a negative and turn it into a positive! Great idea Quackjn. Everyone lets be PROACTIVE not REACTIVE! This is a great start....lets see where it goes.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Quackjn said:


> I don't believe anyone is saying you did anything wrong, please do not take it that way. I am sure that most of us have been caught out when conditions changed for the worse, and like you said, you head in. We are talking about people that aren't experienced going out and getting caught when conditions change, something that is bound to happen more and more often as popularity grows.


 ok as im sure we all know its hard to interpret what people mean via text , so I did get a little offensive because I thought there was some passive aggressiveness there. However , if that is not the case I do apologize. I just hate with anything when more experienced people step on the unexperienced instead of guiding them and teaching them.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

I understand, I am the same way ^^ I was posting saying that I was lucky to be in Mexico Beach fighting the wind and boats trolling for spanish while I was making bait drops or I would have been out there with you all... my 10' Moken doesn't fair well in wind


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You can't tell me the condtions changed instantly Saturday. I was on the water Saturday, the wind blew from the same direction all day, the NW. Only it's instensity changed and again it was a gradual change.

New2thesport, if you were experienced you should have known a north wind would be rougher further out and stay in close. Experience, is just that, experience. And we'll you experienced it lol. And you are right, I'm at the point where I would not be in that situation. Heck the guys I fish with who are all extremely experienced offshore and have been doing it for years stayed high and dry all weekend despite a rare chance for them all to get to fish together and having a buddy come all the way from NOLA to fish who is also very experienced. They/we knew conditions were not safe.

The only time the "conditions changed on a dime" excuse is summer time pop up storms, other wise there is no excuse. You're mistake was you waited too long to decide to come back in. Don't be ashamed, you're safe and that's the important thing BUT don't act like your situation could not have been avoided as it easily could have. 

As for experienced guys taking out new guys, it's hard to show people you're spots and techniques and not keep them secret or amongst just a small tight knit group and with as fast as it's growing it's getting VERY crowded LoL.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> You can't tell me the condtions changed instantly Saturday. I was on the water Saturday, the wind blew from the same direction all day, the NW. Only it's instensity changed and again it was a gradual change.
> 
> New2thesport, if you were experienced you should have known a north wind would be rougher further out and stay in close. Experience, is just that, experience. And we'll you experienced it lol. And you are right, I'm at the point where I would not be in that situation. Heck the guys I fish with who are all extremely experienced offshore and have been doing it for years stayed high and dry all weekend despite a rare chance for them all to get to fish together and having a buddy come all the way from NOLA to fish who is also very experienced. They/we knew conditions were not safe.
> 
> ...


And here is where we have our conundrum " Experienced guys not giving away there spots or techniques to less experienced guys seeking knowledge...and in a perfect world they would respect the experienced guy and show discretion . 

I will guarantee that if any experienced yakker takes the time to assist myself on the water I would not mark any spots w/o specific permission and I would not ask, it would have to be offered. 
I have an addiction it is Kayak fishing in the gulf, I do not mind fishing...if I catch anything great if not I still spent a day on the water and that is more important for me, hence the reason I can guarantee that I have no interest in stealing or marking anyone else spots w/o expressed permission. I am knowledge seeker and I will glean it wherever I can but first hand is always preferable!!!. Damn I am way to passionate about this kayaking thing!!!!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Most new people aren't asking for spots , just someone to fish with and learn tips and tricks from. And I guess I was lucky enough last year to not have an issue with wind to realize that it could be potentially dangerous , that's one of those things that no seasoned veteran , such as yourself , never issued a warning about in my welcome post and many others that I've read as well. But correct me if im not mistaken but experienced people , means you've experienced it and have/should learn from your mistakes. Idk about you but everything else I've done has always been trial and error until you found what way worked best for you. But to be honest with you the wind wont keep me from going out again it'll just keep me from going so far and staying out so late , that's what I learned. Not to not fish because there's a wind.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

man thats crazy you guys ended up way over there. I landed around 2 and was just hanging out on the beach.. wish I could have helped. Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> You can't tell me the condtions changed instantly Saturday. I was on the water Saturday, the wind blew from the same direction all day, the NW. Only it's instensity changed and again it was a gradual change.
> 
> New2thesport, if you were experienced you should have known a north wind would be rougher further out and stay in close. Experience, is just that, experience. And we'll you experienced it lol. And you are right, I'm at the point where I would not be in that situation. Heck the guys I fish with who are all extremely experienced offshore and have been doing it for years stayed high and dry all weekend despite a rare chance for them all to get to fish together and having a buddy come all the way from NOLA to fish who is also very experienced. They/we knew conditions were not safe.
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't have said it better. I wanted to get the Outback bloody this weekend but with the temps dropping the way they did, I had a feeling that the north wind was going to be trouble. 

As far as no one "wanting to share", the local kayak community hosts several clinics a year on rigging, techniques, emergency situations. I understand that these are only useful to an extent- at least until they can be applied. But most will give you a wealth of knowledge before even placing plastic to water. 

No one is trying to deter anyone from the sport, simply make the newer people VERY aware of the dangers that can be associated with the sport. We don't have the convenience of having an outboard strapped to our backs to be able to outrun a storm. We literally have to be proactive and paying attention to everything our environment is telling us. Gradual changes are hard to detect, but being able to do that and make a conscious decision to cut the trip short can be the difference in a good/bad day. 

Again, said reading comes with experience. On a larger vessel, I used to only pay attention to my surroundings enough to make last minute decisions to dodge a storm. Now; reading the rising swell, changing winds, cloud color, etc. is a non-stop activity. Myself and another forum member made a costly mistake and ended up further offshore than we expected due to a stiff NNE wind. Both of us made it back to shore fighting heat exhaustion and severely dehydrated. I also had a MRSA infection on my hip at the time (stupid me). We have all made mistakes and learned from them at one point or another. Just make sure you learn from them and don't think you are bullet proof because of the perseverance. :thumbup:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like an epic trip guys, glad everyone made it out okay.
Take it as a lesson learned that weather dictates objectives.
I've gone out once with a mild north wind only to have it get stronger about a mile out.
Lucky for me I could tack back to shore and only miss my launch point by a a few thousand feet and could drive my truck to pick up the yak.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

It's called the beast from the east for a reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

For the record, I'm the one that was with BigRed. It doesn't matter if you've been warned about wind, I know both of us had. Until you've experienced it, you don't realize how serious it is. An east wind in our area is absolutely nothing to play with. I literally dug a hole in the sand and puked in it that day, ten feet away from a family of five. We paddled our asses off and made no ground. Eventually just headed to shore, and flipped a coin. BR lost so he walked to the truck (note: didn't know about the infection yet). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

for what its worth i had a super fun morning out there saturday the wind was a little brisk so i kept it well within a mile from shore and kept my bow slightly pointed north while i trolled. i had a couple big knock downs and caught four fat bobo's within an hour of being out then the bite shut down so i packed it up and was back in munson by 11:30 not a bad 1st trip for the year :thumbup:


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to hear everyone made it back safe, wind can be an evil foe when out on the water that's for sure!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I apologize for my previous comments , there are alot of amazing people on here and i appreciate everything you guys have told me in any of my threads. My social skills aren't up to par. And I just don't understand the need for some people to humiliate someone.


----------

